# Kids theses days...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

...Listen to anything and everything. 
When I was of school age you’d be into one kind of music ... 
those of a certain age will know what I’m taking about :wave:
There was three main catagories
Mods.. specials, madness etc
Futurist... human league, Japan, depeche etc 
Rockers, (grebs as they were called) into guitar music. 

If you were into the emerging synth bands you wouldn’t be caught dead listening to UFO &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56834;

It’s quite refreshing to see how kids are open to all genres these days ... ****, as I’ve aged, even I’ve been known to listen to the odd oasis track


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You actually see lots of comments on YouTube from teenagers that are listening to lots of 80's and 90's music, because they think the current stuff is absolutely crap.....their words not mine! :lol:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I listen to anything and everything, it’s all about the tune and beat, less so around ‘meaningful lyrics’.

This could be seen as controversial but just my view.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> You actually see lots of comments on YouTube from teenagers that are listening to lots of 80's and 90's music, because they think the current stuff is absolutely crap.....their words not mine! :lol:


Yes this is true. There are even "new" 80s sounding acts ... thinking The Weekend, blinding lights which could have been released in 1984


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

bluechimp said:


> I listen to anything and everything, it's all about the tune and beat, less so around 'meaningful lyrics'.
> 
> This could be seen as controversial but just my view.


Yea, but this was much less common in the early 80's where you tended to dress in the style of the type of music you were in to.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Our 13 Yr old loves the 80s, mainly cos of wife and I playing it all the time. She was getting ribbed by a teacher last week for talking about Gary Davies on radio 2. :lol:


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

You say that this generation love older music but an absolute crime against humanity was when twitter exploded over this up and coming artist who had featured on some pop singers album....the man was Ozzy Osbourne :lol: I nearly fell off my chair laughing when I saw all the tweets


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I missed the message when I was a teenager in the 80s. Loved Goth, post punk and New Romantics. No wonder my dress sense was terrible LOL


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

enc said:


> Yes this is true. There are even "new" 80s sounding acts ... thinking The Weekend, blinding lights which could have been released in 1984


PS it's the Weeknd


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

straight6hatch said:


> You say that this generation love older music but an absolute crime against humanity was when twitter exploded over this up and coming artist who had featured on some pop singers album....the man was Ozzy Osbourne :lol: I nearly fell off my chair laughing when I saw all the tweets


:lol: yeah that tickled me too....

Even some of the radio presenters are clueless these days, not like the old proper DJs. I went right off Amol Rajan when he was presenting drive time standing in for whoever it was at the time and he played "Good Riddance" by Glen Campbell and then said after the track that it was later covered by Green Day :wall: :lol:

I went through a Mod/Rudeboy stage at school in the early 80s but at the same time I was a big Adam and the Ants fan. Then I found rock music and was heavily into Iron Maiden and most of the other 80s metal bands. Then a bit later on I discovered Pink Floyd and prog rock. But I also used to play keyboards in a band in my teenage years and absolutely loved the Pet Shop Boys too!

I've always had a bit of an eclectic music taste. I like anything that's good, doesn't matter what the genre. Literally anything from The Carpenters to Anthrax


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

enc said:


> Rockers, (grebs as they were called) into guitar music.


Lol, "Greebos" down our way :thumb:

In a time of Duran Duran, Spandau, all of which i couldn't stand in the early 80's as a young teenager, i was into a mixture of metal/prog rock (Rush, Zep, Sabbath, Motorhead, Uriah Heep, ACDC, UFO etc), U2, the Alarm, The Cure and by the time i was leaving school in 1985 I was also into Stiff Little Fingers, Crass, Conflict, Subhumans & loads of punk bands, New Model Army, the Mission, The Cult, Joy Division/New Order and so on.

Then the 80's hit proper with Indie, Grunge, No Wave and i spent my teenage years in dodgy clubs seeing the best bands ever (My Bloody Valentine, Sonic Youth, Pixies, Dinosaur Jr, Mudhoney, Telescopes, and so many others).

Eclectic at best, but awesome at worse.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Lol, "Greebos" down our way :thumb:
> 
> In a time of Duran Duran, Spandau, all of which i couldn't stand in the early 80's as a young teenager, i was into a mixture of metal/prog rock (Rush, Zep, Sabbath, Motorhead, Uriah Heep, ACDC, UFO etc), U2, the Alarm, The Cure and by the time i was leaving school in 1985 I was also into Stiff Little Fingers, Crass, Conflict,* Subhumans* & loads of punk bands, New Model Army, the Mission, The Cult, Joy Division/New Order and so on.
> 
> ...


Subhumans.... Time Flies but Areoplanes Crash!

I was just a little bit too young for the Subhumans but I did see Dick's band Culture Shock live a number of times in my teenage years! Their LPs used to have a "Pay no more than....." on the corner so record shops couldn't charge too much for them :lol:

Great little local band


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Aye, never saw them live, although they are still touring along with the likes of Conflict. Good old Wiltshire boys!

Love the singles and LP from bands like the Subhumans, provided hours and hours of reading material in a fold out poster.

One of my favourite songs ever is NOFX's "The Decline" and i love that it is a homage to Subhumans' From the Cradle to the Grave (and "not Rush" as Fat Mike says - although a homage to 2112 wouldnl't be a bad thing either!)


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I've not listened to that, will have to do some googling....

I bought this a few years back on CD. I had all the LPs anyway, but I don't actually have a record player any more - despite not wanting to get rid of all my vinyl!

https://cultureshockuk.bandcamp.com/album/everything


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't hate me...but I'm not so keen on Punk/Ska, miles better than Ska though :lol:

I bought a record player a few years back and brought the LPs down from the attic after 20 years. They need a good clean before playing but i'm so glad i did it. Now have a new addiction buying heavyweight audiophile vinyl, i've got into postrock (Mogwai, Godspeed etc)

Here's the Decline - American punk rock, but NOFX are the best at what they do, a really tight band - 




Check out Propagandhi too, they were US anarchic punk but matured with every album they released, kind of punk/metal now.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

If you love The Decline check out this version if you haven't already. There's also the full version just done by the Orchestra if you search.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've not seen that, i'll have a listen later when i have speakers.

Fat Mike just doesn't look good in a negligee :lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Fat Mike is an ********, shame as they churn out some great music. NoFX have dropped out of a music festival following death threats about a joke following the Las Vegas shooting 2 years ago, they've issued a half hearted non apology and the Descendents are now headlining. And speaking of Descendents, new album 23rd July, all the old demos from the original line up '77-80 remastered with Milo's fresh vocals. Pre-ordered a limited edition vinyl and as a nearly 40 year old I'm sadly way too excited about it!

Recommend Mikey and His Uke on YouTube for some great covers, variety of genres covered by mostly punk musicians. Can watch them all day.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

enc said:


> ...Listen to anything and everything.
> When I was of school age you'd be into one kind of music ...
> those of a certain age will know what I'm taking about :wave:
> There was three main catagories
> ...


I agree, kids these days much more open to different genres and even open to more extreme music styles. It must have something to do with the digital age and unlimited access.

We used to invest in music and it was just as much about the way bands / artists looked, dressed and album artwork etc but I think kids now only hear the music and just go with what they are interested in hearing and that's probably a good thing. I don't believe the music industry influences the young in the same way as it did, now they are more influenced by the Youtubers they watch.

My eldest son generally listens to Electronic music but is quite happy to hear my rock/metal in the car and my youngest is a headbanger like me but I caught him listening to Mozart just yesterday which took me by surprise. I think it was S&M by Metallica that got him into classical.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> And speaking of Descendents, new album 23rd July, all the old demos from the original line up '77-80 remastered with Milo's fresh vocals. Pre-ordered a limited edition vinyl and as a nearly 40 year old I'm sadly way too excited about it!


Ooh, thanks for that. Is the Ltd Edition the coloured ones, or have i missed out?

Just need to decide on white, blue splash, or white/blue 50/50


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RS3 said:


> My eldest son generally listens to Electronic music but is quite happy to hear my rock/metal in the car and my youngest is a headbanger like me but I caught him listening to Mozart just yesterday which took me by surprise. I think it was S&M by Metallica that got him into classical.


I've one son well into cars and the other well into music. One wants to inherit my car and the other my record collection :lol:

I kind of influenced them with my music taste and by the sounds of it, you've done similar. The good thing is that my lad has introduced me to bands i'd not previously heard, Godspeed You! Black Emperor, Get Up Kids, Owen, Cap N Jazz. That's what i love apbout it, there's always something new to be discovered, even if it was recorded years ago.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Ooh, thanks for that. Is the Ltd Edition the coloured ones, or have i missed out?
> 
> Just need to decide on white, blue splash, or white/blue 50/50


It's the coloured ones, I got the "bone/aqua" pre-ordered which I think is the blue splash. Just having a quick look elsewhere and it appears there are electric green and electric blue opaque editions too, with 500 of each not that limited total numbers wise but I don't care!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, i think the electric blue/green are Indie stores only. Each one appears to be 500 regardless and there are different UK and US colours.

I think i'll go with the half blue/half white option from Kingsroad Merc.

Got all the pre-ordered re-issued Ltd Edition My Bloody Valetine LPs to look forward to later this month too, that'll save wearing out my original copies :lol:


EDIT: Lol, scrub Kingsroad, it says EU store, but is £10 shipping!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

SteveW said:


> :l
> 
> doesn't matter what the genre. Literally anything from The Carpenters to Anthrax


Blimey, that is eclectic


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Lol, "Greebos" down our way :thumb:
> 
> In a time of Duran Duran, Spandau, all of which i couldn't stand in the early 80's as a young teenager, i was into a mixture of metal/prog rock (Rush, Zep, Sabbath, Motorhead, Uriah Heep, ACDC, UFO etc), U2, the Alarm, The Cure and by the time i was leaving school in 1985 I was also into Stiff Little Fingers, Crass, Conflict, Subhumans & loads of punk bands, New Model Army, the Mission, The Cult, Joy Division/New Order and so on.
> 
> ...


Text book Greb ... there wasn't many at my school but they stood out .. denim jacket .. long hair, tinnitus at 15 lol!!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I've one son well into cars and the other well into music. One wants to inherit my car and the other my record collection :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

RS3 said:


> I agree, kids these days much more open to different genres and even open to more extreme music styles. It must have something to do with the digital age and unlimited access.
> 
> .


Absolutely. Back then there were few underground/alternative/Indy radio stations. I guess the obvious would be John peels radio show. 
Genuinely, ground breaking, influential and before his time.

These days, you have countless access points for all music types.

During the day, I like to listen to radio 6 when I can. Unfortunately, I still get the what's this weird **** your listening to comments from the pop pickers. 
Some things never change.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

enc said:


> Text book Greb ... there wasn't many at my school but they stood out .. denim jacket .. long hair, tinnitus at 15 lol!!


Stinking of a mixture of BO and patchouli oil...:lol:


----------

